

Holograms, 3-D said to be on verge of new era - tmsh
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/technology/2012/06/24/mit-hosts-conference-focused-future-holograms-art-entertainment/m5ypbtQBRYxMdNcVRth2tN/story.html

======
tmsh
I personally think this is pretty exciting and part of the trend towards very
real interactivity in our lifetime.

~~~
Ralith
How unfortunate, then, that the article doesn't actually describe any progress
or innovations.

